# Feeling dreadful after stopping prednisolone



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi, 

Wondering if anybody can help. I was on 10mg prednisolone for my last cycle - 5 weeks in total. I stopped by going down to 5mg for 5 days and then nothing. That was 4 days ago. I feel awful, as though my body has crashed. I couldn't get out of bed today as I am totally exhausted, i ache, feel sick and light headed. I am sure these are effects of the pred and would welcome some advice. 

Thank you
PTP


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry wasn't around at weekend to reply. How were you advised to reduce the dose by clinic? Usually courses longer than 3 weeks need to be gradually tapered off and this is slower as doses get lower. It does sound like symptoms are due to stopping treatment, did you speak to prescriber/ clinic about this?


----------

